# Concrete Question



## hcd420 (Jul 23, 2009)

what the difference between an alaskan slab and a regular slab


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Before doing any kind of concrete work...you should contact your local building inspector to get all the local codes met.

To answer your question...

Conventional pour









Alaskan slab more commonly known as monolithic pour









Alaskan slab with cold weather protection.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hello,

*Thank you for posting on the DIY Chatroom. In the future, please post your DIY related questions in a specific section, that your question may fall under. This will ensure that you have the proper number of reviews and correct answers, you are seeking. *

*The "Introduction" Section is for new members posting some brief background information about themselves, and is not for finding answers on DIY related questions.*

*Thank You.*

(The Site Moderators have moved your post here)


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Heck of an answer Rippy. I learned something today! Never heard it called an Alaskan slab.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah heard of monolithic slab, never alaskan though. cool.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

All my Alaskan slabs were fillets from a salmon. - A 15# silver is better eating than 44# lake trout.

Dick


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> All my Alaskan slabs were fillets from a salmon. - A 15# silver is better eating than 44# lake trout.


Being a BBQ connoiseur, I was thinking moose ribs!


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> All my Alaskan slabs were fillets from a salmon. - A 15# silver is better eating than 44# lake trout.
> 
> Dick


Just wanted to tell you, I love your picture!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

That was just a 30+ year old Lake Trout that weighed about 44# at time of catching it. It was a citizen of southern Canada (Ontario, about 30 miles north of the Minnesota border and I did not eat it. We also got a 28 pounder and a 48" Northern Pike the same morning. The only "slabs" we had for shore lunch were the fillets of 1 1/2 to 2# Walleyes that are the prime eating fish and every Walleye over 2# went back in the water.


----------

